
Show HN: Nute – A super simple writing app - devsigner
http://nute.li/
======
wingerlang
I think the 'paper' should expand rather than scroll.

I would like to get some re-affirmation that the note is saved somehow. Even a
flashing "saved!" every now and then after some edit.

What's the use case?

~~~
hawkice
Or literally a ... in the corner of the text box that changes to a check when
it saves.

